# Naked in December



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Both Bailey and I rode in nervous silence to Barkingham Palace this morning. Milo and Ruby barked their heads off at the door, letting us both know they didn't want us to go . . . at least not without them. I told Bailey as I ripped him from his death grip on the car seat that we would both be feeling better when this was all over.

Mea culpa, for sure. This has been one of the toughest years of my life and I haven't been nearly vigilant enough with their grooming, or much of anything else, if I'm to be honest. Feeling enough guilt for at least two of me, I deposited him into the arms of Lorena, prepared to wait and watch through the window as he was shorn, like a sheep. Instead, I was told she had two groomings before him and I could pick Bailey up in "a couple of hours."

I was left with nothing to do but . . . head straight over to HomeGoods. What a trial, poor me. I wasn't halfway down the first aisle when I came upon a display that made me stop and take notice. So here are the photos of my thin little boy (and I thought he was a chunky monkey) and the gift I bought for him and his brother and sister.

I feel much better now, and considering just how bad he was, his haircut could have been much worse.

Oh, and to keep him from freezing till I can get the Chantal stuff, I picked up this little cable knit sweater.

Monday is Milo's turn. Poor thing, he doesn't know. :fear:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

He looks adorable and he'll surely appreciate how much easier grooming is now.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

He looks adorable and has a new super cool leopard lounger. Sounds like a great day


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

OMG What a cute face... He looks good and happy.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He was out running like the wind in the backyard. I was so happy for him. He was acting like a puppy again. Before this, he was like an old man. I'm happy for him too . . . and the hair will grow back.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute cut! You will sooooooooooooooooooo love the break on grooming! And, the softness of the hair being short. Hair grows...


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a little doll!!!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

He looks great!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Funny to see the pattern on his back. He looks a little like a cow. I'll have to get a shot of it.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He looks adorable! Good to hear it has invigorated him and he is not sulking in a corner. Hmmmm, wonder what my Augie would look like cut down. I love the long coats, but I also love that puppy look they have with the short hair.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

I am sorry that you have had such a tough year. I hope 2012 will be good to you.

I think Bailey looks adorable, just like a puppy. Fortunately, our dogs don't care whether they have short or long hair. They just want to be our faithful companions.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There is the part of me that loves him coming in with nothing attached to his hair. Normally I'm picking out all manner of yard debris from his very ample coat. I could get used to this . . . I think.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He will enjoy all the petting and stroking and not have to worry about Mom finding something now.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think he looks cute and will be stunning in his new sweater. Mine always run around alot after grooming or cutting down!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks great! This will be so much easier on you Geri. And stop beating yourself up. We all know just how special your furkids are to you!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is him in the new sweater.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Well I like the cut. And the sweater is to die for, and it would have looked funny on a long-hair dog.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I would consider cutting Tillie down just to get some of those Chatel sweaters!!! ADORABLE!! 
good grooming job! he looks adorable!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

He looks great! Love the sweater!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He finally tested out his lounge chair . . . for just a moment.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> I would consider cutting Tillie down just to get some of those Chatel sweaters!!! ADORABLE!!
> good grooming job! he looks adorable!!


I am thinking the same thing, Tammy! And I agree with Lucile - they just wouldn't work on a long-haired dog. Bailey looks so huggable in his sweater, as do Linda's fur kids.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

A beautiful sweater for a pretty baby. Love it!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Bailey looks like a doll with his new cut! If my DH wasn't doing the grooming, mine would probably be in a puppy cut by now. I love the way you keep the head and tail long and he looks so sporty in his new sweater! Love the lounger!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

*Day 2*

He is *so* happy, and so cuddly. All he wants to do is stay in my lap and be petted. I found an old (new) sweater in the closet that I bought a couple of years ago and tried to put it on him. He saw me coming and ran for his life. Maybe later. It was a beauty that many of you might remember. It was a Chanel style.

With this haircut, I am able to see his marking pattern on his back and I love it. It's so cute. I started calling him my little cow.

One strange thing though, the light of the flash seems to bother his eyes. It never did before. Because of it, I got a lot of blinking shots.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

aww! So cute, I love the way they are looking at you! 

Gucci does the same thing when she sees a sweater, in fact, if I even go NEAR the cabinet where I keep her clothes, she runs and hides.. ound: Gotta love the drama queen/king in those havs....

Kara


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Bailey looks pretty good to me and don't beat yourself up over trying to care for 3 long coats! As long as you both are happy and healthy that's all that matters! Hair grows back!


----------

